# Asthma and Vaping?



## anton (26/9/16)

hi all vaping around an asthmatic harmfull or not ?
help my wife is astmatic must i vape outside or no
runing koopor 200 and limitess xl cloudes for days lol


----------



## JsPLAYn (26/9/16)

My kids don't get affected in any way nor does my cousins who vape and have asthma . But because of the clouds I prefers to be respectful and vape in the garage or outdoors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## anton (26/9/16)

thank you bud


----------



## Raindance (26/9/16)

Someone told me that either VG or PG is a main ingredient in the little asthma pumps they use for asthma, if that is true, vaping in their presence might actually be a good thing. Confirmation needed though.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/9/16)

my mom is asthmatic and vaping affects her 0%, in fact when she has asthma she has a vape in stead of using her pump because it works better. shes never smoked in her life

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## anton (26/9/16)

cool thank you so much


----------



## anton (26/9/16)

thank you all wife happy


----------



## MR_F (27/9/16)

I am asthmatic and vaping XXX by Vapour Mountain has actually saved me from using my pump every time i feel wheezy !!
thats why no matter what i always have a tank with xxx in rather then walking around with my mod and pump hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/16)

Im a asthma sufferer. When i smoked stinkies, i had severe attacks, landed in hospital a few times and was always out of breath. Been vaping for 4 years now and my asthma meds are lying in my drawer and hardly even touch it. I havent had an attach since vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

MR_F said:


> I am asthmatic and vaping XXX by Vapour Mountain has actually saved me from using my pump every time i feel wheezy !!
> thats why no matter what i always have a tank with xxx in rather then walking around with my mod and pump hahahaha



Very interesting and great to hear @MR_F 

Lol lets hope the pharmaceuitical companies dont see this thread
Keep it to ourselves


----------



## MR_F (27/9/16)

@Silver yes its enough we have tobacco going against us cant have the pharmaceuticals being anti vaping also


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

MR_F said:


> @Silver yes its enough we have tobacco going against us cant have the pharmaceuticals being anti vaping also



I think they are already against vaping big time 

but not for replacing their asthma sprays

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## anton (27/9/16)

ok thank you all BUT second hand vape and asthmatic that what i need to know my wife is asthmatic i have a koopor plus and limitess xl this thing cloudes for day DO I NEED TO STRESS ? about her health


----------



## M5000 (27/9/16)

I was asthmatic as a kid, don't have much of an issue now. I don't find it to be a problem, and I can sense when something irritates my chest or tightens it, I think some flavours may be slightly problematic in a closed off room if you blowing massive clouds, I'm sure she would know immediately if something irritates her so it would probably be best to tell her to let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

anton said:


> ok thank you all BUT second hand vape and asthmatic that what i need to know my wife is asthmatic i have a koopor plus and limitess xl this thing cloudes for day DO I NEED TO STRESS ? about her health


I have read of research (probably posted by @Alex on this forum) where they tested the air quality in a room. First with just people in there - i.e. normal air. Then with the same number of people smoking and then with the same number of people vaping. The "smoking" air quality was bad. The normal air and vaping air was the same. In fact, if I remember correctly, the vaping air was a bit better than the normal air. I think one can safely say there is no evidence that second hand vapour from vaping has any adverse health effects. 

That said, it pays to be considerate. My wife also vapes, but the vapour trails (smell) of some of my juices she does not like. Thus, I do not vape those in her presence. Feels to me in your case it might be considerate if you only do stealth type of vaping in your wife's presence?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## anton (28/9/16)




----------

